# work in nerja



## cajam (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone.

We are gonna pop down to nerja for the day tomorrow, kill 2 birds with one stone, have a day out and hand out CV's at the same time! Not a good time to be looking for work but needs must i'm afraid. We are looking for a head chef/chef position so if anyone could tell us of any good restaurants or hotels in the area that would worth visiting and giving CV's to it would be greatly appreciated! And if anyone knows of anyone in nerja or the surrounding area that could be looking for a chef it would be great if you could point us in the right direction.

Thanks to all,

cajam


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

cajam said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are gonna pop down to nerja for the day tomorrow, kill 2 birds with one stone, have a day out and hand out CV's at the same time! Not a good time to be looking for work but needs must i'm afraid. We are looking for a head chef/chef position so if anyone could tell us of any good restaurants or hotels in the area that would worth visiting and giving CV's to it would be greatly appreciated! And if anyone knows of anyone in nerja or the surrounding area that could be looking for a chef it would be great if you could point us in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hi Cajam

good luck with the job hunting! We have one or two members who live that way and know the area a lot better than me! so maybe they will be along sometime soon to offer advice.

I love Nerja for a day out ... we usually go up there for the day usually in winter when its much quieter.... 

I seriously do with you lots of luck as I dont think it will be easy at the moment  

Sue x


----------



## cajam (Aug 4, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Cajam
> 
> good luck with the job hunting! We have one or two members who live that way and know the area a lot better than me! so maybe they will be along sometime soon to offer advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue,

Its tough everywhere at the moment, we still have work for a while but the way its going the contract wont be renewed for the winter so best to start looking before the worst happens! Also thought we'd try granada for the winter for the skiing etc so if anyone knows anyone there as well i will be very grateful! Thanks again for the good wishes though, you never know, everyones lucks gotta change soon so hopefully fingers crossed something will turn up.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

cajam said:


> Thanks Sue,
> 
> Its tough everywhere at the moment, we still have work for a while but the way its going the contract wont be renewed for the winter so best to start looking before the worst happens! Also thought we'd try granada for the winter for the skiing etc so if anyone knows anyone there as well i will be very grateful! Thanks again for the good wishes though, you never know, everyones lucks gotta change soon so hopefully fingers crossed something will turn up.


Got to stay positive Cajam .... and I agree that its best to start looking now if things look bad with your current contracts.

Best of luck


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

cajam said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are gonna pop down to nerja for the day tomorrow, kill 2 birds with one stone, have a day out and hand out CV's at the same time! Not a good time to be looking for work but needs must i'm afraid. We are looking for a head chef/chef position so if anyone could tell us of any good restaurants or hotels in the area that would worth visiting and giving CV's to it would be greatly appreciated! And if anyone knows of anyone in nerja or the surrounding area that could be looking for a chef it would be great if you could point us in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hi,
infojobs.net has these four posts in the Malaga region:

28/07 camarero/a y cocinero/a Málaga Uvedoble 
23/07 camarero,cocinero y ayudante de cocina Malaga Restaurante laguna 
23/07 jefe de cocina Málaga Tapeo Cervantes 
20/07 [email protected] Marbella Taberna marbella 

About in total 144 all over Spain in case of interest.

Go to the site, type in key word "cocinero" and Province "Malaga" and see what you find.

Hope this is of some use.

It's in Spanish I'm afraid but easy to follow.

Good luck.

Xose


----------



## cajam (Aug 4, 2009)

Xose said:


> Hi,
> infojobs.net has these four posts in the Malaga region:
> 
> 28/07 camarero/a y cocinero/a Málaga Uvedoble
> ...


Thats great, thanks xose, i'll take a look now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cajam said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are gonna pop down to nerja for the day tomorrow, kill 2 birds with one stone, have a day out and hand out CV's at the same time! Not a good time to be looking for work but needs must i'm afraid. We are looking for a head chef/chef position so if anyone could tell us of any good restaurants or hotels in the area that would worth visiting and giving CV's to it would be greatly appreciated! And if anyone knows of anyone in nerja or the surrounding area that could be looking for a chef it would be great if you could point us in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Chica lives near Nerja so you could try PMing her and do a search for Nerja on this forum and I think you'll find some more info...


----------

